# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Ήχος καλωσορίσματος σε σταθερό τηλέφωνο

## tzvangel

Λοιπόν
Έχω μια γραμμή *ΟΤΕ* (isdn)Ένα *τηλέφωνο*  συσκευή, (isdn)Και έναν *υπολογιστή*.
Γίνετε μέσω *πατέντας* να κάνω μια σύνδεση σε όλα αυτά οπότε:Όταν καλεί κάποιος στο νούμερο μετά από 2 χτύπους να «ανοίγει» η γραμμή να παίζει έναν ήχο ο υπολογιστής όπως *(ευχαριστούμε που καλέσατε, αναμείνατε στο ακουστικό)* και μετά να συνεχίζει να κτυπάει μέχρι κάποιος να σηκώσει το τηλέφωνο και να απαντήσει.
Γίνετε αυτό?
 :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι γίνεται. Το λένε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_branch_exchange

----------


## koze85

Πρέπει να ξέρεις προγραμματισμό, υποθέτω οτι έχεις windows κατι εύκολο και γρήγορο μπορεί να γίνει μέσω visual basic και επίσης θέλεις ένα απο αυτά τα παλια! modem που είχαμε για να κάνουμε dial up συνδέσεις το οποίο να αναγράφει οτι υποστηρίζει call recognition number, απο εκεί συνδέοντας το modem στον υπολογιστή και τρέχοντας απο πίσω ένα προγραμματάκι το οποίο το φτιάχνεις να κάνει ακριβώς αυτό το πράγμα (αν ξέρεις έστω και στοιχειώδη απο προγραμματισμό θα βρείς έτοιμες ρουτίνες για αυτό και πολλά άλλα πράγματα σε πολλές γλώσσες http://www.planet-source-code.com ) είμαι σίγουρος οτι μπορείς να το φτάσεις να σου δείχνει το νούμερο του τηλεφώνου στον υπολογιστή σου, παλιά σε ένα φίλο είχα φτιάξει ένα τέτοιο προγραμματάκι για πιτσαρία.. δεν νομίζω να είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ανοίγει την γραμμή και να παίζει ένα προκαθορισμένο wav που νε λέει αυτά που θές

----------


## tzvangel

> Ναι γίνεται. Το λένε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_branch_exchange



 Πρεπει να σου πειρε ωρα να το σκεφτεις ε?  :Tongue2:

----------


## tzvangel

> Πρέπει να ξέρεις προγραμματισμό, υποθέτω οτι έχεις windows κατι εύκολο και γρήγορο μπορεί να γίνει μέσω visual basic και επίσης θέλεις ένα απο αυτά τα παλια! modem που είχαμε για να κάνουμε dial up συνδέσεις το οποίο να αναγράφει οτι υποστηρίζει call recognition number, απο εκεί συνδέοντας το modem στον υπολογιστή και τρέχοντας απο πίσω ένα προγραμματάκι το οποίο το φτιάχνεις να κάνει ακριβώς αυτό το πράγμα (αν ξέρεις έστω και στοιχειώδη απο προγραμματισμό θα βρείς έτοιμες ρουτίνες για αυτό και πολλά άλλα πράγματα σε πολλές γλώσσες http://www.planet-source-code.com ) είμαι σίγουρος οτι μπορείς να το φτάσεις να σου δείχνει το νούμερο του τηλεφώνου στον υπολογιστή σου, παλιά σε ένα φίλο είχα φτιάξει ένα τέτοιο προγραμματάκι για πιτσαρία.. δεν νομίζω να είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ανοίγει την γραμμή και να παίζει ένα προκαθορισμένο wav που νε λέει αυτά που θές



 σωστο. αλλα! το pstn modem θα συνδεσω η το isdn? στον υπολογιστη?
οσο για VB εχω ξεχασει πολλα πραγματα!!!!!

----------


## stom

Αυτα ειναι απο την εποχη του χαλκου...
Ριξε μια ματια στο avm frtiz!, ως isdn συσκευη.. Κανει διαφορα τετοια κολπα.
Η καλυτερη λυση ειναι μια καρτα isdn BRI σε asterisk στο pc και μετα ολα αυτα που θες γινονται....

----------


## cloud_constructor

> UBUNTU είναι μια αφρικάνικη λέξη που σημαίνει: "Δεν μπορώ να εγκαταστήσω το Debian" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_branch_exchange



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: Χαχαχ αχα χαχ ΤΧΑΧαχαχα τι θειλα χαΧαχα

Σορυ για το offtopic αλλα δε κρατιθηκα

----------


## tzvangel

> Αυτα ειναι απο την εποχη του χαλκου...
> Ριξε μια ματια στο avm frtiz!, ως isdn συσκευη.. Κανει διαφορα τετοια κολπα.
> Η καλυτερη λυση ειναι μια καρτα isdn BRI σε asterisk στο pc και μετα ολα αυτα που θες γινονται....



 ενδιαφερον
αλλα κανε μια μεταφραση στα ελληνικα γιατι δεν κατεω!! και πολλα! απο αυτα..... (τηλεφ. δικτυα)  :Wink:

----------


## stom

Μεταφραση?
Χωρις στοιχειωδη αγγλικα δεν ειναι δυνατον να φτιαξεις αυτο που θες...

----------


## leosedf

Εδώ ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει ιδέα τι είναι αυτά και τον μπλέκετε με προγραμματισμό, πλακέτες κλπ.
Η αλήθεια είναι οτι μου πήρε 3 δευτερόλεπτα να το σκεφτώ.

Πάει ο άνθρωπος σε ενα κατάστημα, ζητάει τηλεφωνικό κέντρο η ενα Fritz box, το εγκαθιστά αυτός η κάποιος που ξέρει και τελείωσε.

Εκτός αν το κάνει στο σπίτι για να παίζει. Οπότε ας μάθει Αγγλικά, προγραμματισμό, μερικά απο PC κλπ και κόσμος υπάρχει εδώ να βοηθήσει.

----------


## tzvangel

> Εδώ ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει ιδέα τι είναι αυτά και τον μπλέκετε με προγραμματισμό, πλακέτες κλπ.
> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι μου πήρε 3 δευτερόλεπτα να το σκεφτώ.
> 
> Πάει ο άνθρωπος σε ενα κατάστημα, ζητάει τηλεφωνικό κέντρο η ενα Fritz box, το εγκαθιστά αυτός η κάποιος που ξέρει και τελείωσε.
> 
> Εκτός αν το κάνει στο σπίτι για να παίζει. Οπότε ας μάθει Αγγλικά, προγραμματισμό, μερικά απο PC κλπ και κόσμος υπάρχει εδώ να βοηθήσει.



φιλε μου ωραια τα λες!
δυστιχος  :Sad:  ο μ@....ς που μου εβαλε το κεντρο δεν του εκοψε να μου βαλει κεντρο με καρτα μνημης κ τονους DTMS!!!! οποτε εχω ενα απλο κεντρο της PANASONIC! οποτε με ενδιαφερει αυτο με το Fritz.
για αυτο και θα σε ρωτησω κι αλλα  :Biggrin: 

λοιπον καταρχας το Fritz ειναι σαν να λεμε isdn net mod ? 
απλα αλλης εταιριας?
και αν ναι τοτε τι κανει?
 :Confused1:  thenks!


YΓ αυτο ειναι το FRITZ! http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.912228  ???

----------


## tzvangel

> Μεταφραση?
> Χωρις στοιχειωδη αγγλικα δεν ειναι δυνατον να φτιαξεις αυτο που θες...



 λολ! μα δεν σου ειπα για τα αγγλικα οτι δεν τα καταλαβανω!! απλα να μου δωσεις περισσοτερες πληροφ. για αυτα που λες!!

----------


## koze85

> Αυτα ειναι απο την εποχη του χαλκου...
> Ριξε μια ματια στο avm frtiz!, ως isdn συσκευη.. Κανει διαφορα τετοια κολπα.
> Η καλυτερη λυση ειναι μια καρτα isdn BRI σε asterisk στο pc και μετα ολα αυτα που θες γινονται....



συμφωνώ οτι είναι απο την εποχή του χαλκού αλλα χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμη! α και αν κάνεις google για software answering machine θα βρείς πολλά έτοιμα προγραμματάκια που κάνουν αυτή την δουλειά και πολλά άλλα μαζί για παράδειγμα http://www.concelsys.com/voice_modem...logger_apr.htm

----------


## koze85

Αλλά μάλλον η λύση με το Fritz είναι η καλύτερη… πρέπει να εννούσε ο tzvangel αυτο http://b2b.zero1.gr/index.php?dispat...duct_id=204140 ε???

----------


## tzvangel

> Αλλά μάλλον η λύση με το Fritz είναι η καλύτερη… πρέπει να εννούσε ο tzvangel αυτο http://b2b.zero1.gr/index.php?dispat...duct_id=204140 ε???



 ωραια αυτο!
αν βγαλω το isdn που εχω (κοκκαλης!) και βαλω αυτο το fritz

τι θα κανω?
θα εχει μια πλατφορμα διαχειρισης στην οποια θα βαλω ενα αρχειο (WAV) για να παιζει πρωτα οταν καλει καποιος. δηλ. αυτοματη προαπαντηση κλησεων?
τι? γινετε?   :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## koze85

Θεωρητικά ναι έτσι θα δουλέψει δεν νομίζω να έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα στην σελίδα του fritz http://www.avm.de/en/Produkte/Weiter...USB/index.html θα βρείς όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του… δυστυχώς Αγγλικά! αλλά αν δείς στο software που σου δίνει έχει ένα πρόγραμμα FRITZ!fon λέγεται που κάνει την δουλειά που θές

----------


## stom

Και δεν θα αντικαταστησεις το netmod. Το fritz ειναι μια isdn συσκευη.
Υπαρχει καποιος που πουλαει και εφαρμογη με frtiz isdn, για πιτσαριες, σουβλατζιδικα κλπ ωστε να μην χρειαζεται να ξαναζητας τα στοιχεια του πελατη....
Εχει capi drivers, απο κει και περα αν σου κανει αυτο που κανει απο μονο του εχει καλως.
Αλλιως πρεπει να βρεις εφαρμογη.
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι το isdn ειναι μια νεκρη τεχνολογια, γιατι ποτε δεν πουληθηκε οπως πρεπει και ηταν παντα πιο ακριβή...
Σημερα αυτα που θες (και πολυ περισσοτερα) γινονται με asterisk και voip.

----------


## tzvangel

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας
αλλα... μια ολοκληρωμενη απαντηση απο καποιον δεν εχω παρει ακομα!
εχω μπερδευτη!!!

----------


## pstratos

Που μπορούμε να βρούμε τα στανταρντ αρχεια ηχου που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ όπως:
1. Η τηλεφωνική σύνδεση που καλείτε δεν λειτουργεί πρωσωρινά για τεχνικούς λόγους
2. Ο αριθμος που καλέσατε δεν υπάρχει. Συμβουλευτείται το 118.....
3. Η κλίση σας είναι σε αναμονη. Μην κλείσετε αν δεν ακούσετε σήμα κατειλιμένου

Δεν μας απασχολεί να είναι 100% αυτά, ούτε να είναι ίδια η φωνή

----------

